
The GitHub profile you don’t want in your CV - PretzelFisch
https://ayende.com/blog/184001-C/the-github-profile-you-dont-want-in-your-cv
======
vivan
I don't believe that developers should be penalised for having empty GitHub
profiles. Not everyone is an open source software contributor and that is a
silly yardstick to use to judge people.

That said, if you know your GitHub profile is _not_ going to help your CV,
just plain don't include it.

------
PretzelFisch
There is a lot of push to include your linkedIn and Github profiles on a
resume. This is probably a result of someone worried not having one would be
more of an issue then a blank on. Still one wonders what other projects they
have used the account to interact with.

